

App Store Scam - iTunes
http://s4.postimage.org/5otalrxms/scam.png#

======
mikecane
How can anyone claim there's a scam happening just because a list hasn't been
updated in 15 minutes? Whoever said the list is updated in real-time? It could
be hourly. And even if every fifteen minutes, why should there be any change?

~~~
thedjinn
Look at the pricing of the fingerprint app. There's your scam.

~~~
mikecane
Those bits should have been circled in red so people would immediately notice.
Scam? Hardly. Most likely a typo.

